# Karijini Akita Puppies



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi all,ive not been on here for a while so i thought i would add a few pics from the last few months. A few of you have asked to be updated with our dogs progress and have asked to see more of Carly & Frankie's babies. Hope you enjoy the snaps 









































More pics to follow  xx


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

:flrt::flrt: theyre all gorgeous! i love Akitas so much!


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

this thread should come with a warning I just melted what stunning puppies :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, did i say how gorgeous they are :flrt::flrt::flrt:. How old are the pups now?


----------

